# Corn & Crab Chowder



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 onion chopped
1 bell pepper chopped (Yellow,Orange,Red,Green)
1 can cream corn
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of shrimp soup
1 can lump crabmeat
1 pt half & half
salt to taste

Combine all ingredients in saucepan and heat for 30 mins. Remove from heat and let stand 10-15 mins. 

Serve with OTC chowder crackers.


----------

